# Crazy Puppy



## popalina (Jan 31, 2013)

Please could anyone help?
Rosie our adorable 12 week puppy has such naughty crazy times every evening. She runs round the house like a mad puppy and bites and nips anything in her path! She jumps up to nip me at every opportunity and really hurt me last night. During the day, she is the perfect puppy (although still nips rather alot) but after 7.pm it seems she is possesed by the devil!
I have tried almost everything, ignoring her, telling her "No", taking her into the garden to wear her out and then as soon as we come indoors she's off again, going crazy.
The only thing that seems to work is to put her in her crate for "Time Out" I'm concerned that she will end up spending most of the evening in her crate if we can't control this behaviour. I feel really sorry for her, having to be in her crate nearly all evening.
Sorry this "goes on" a bit. 
We are going to puppy socializing classes next week. Maybe that will help.
I really do find this site so useful and would be lost without all the support and advice I have had since we collected Rosie
Thankyou


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Rosie,
Don't worry as crazy as it sounds this is a common thing in cockapoos when they are young puppies, it's almost like they have a last burst of energy before bed time, I remember in particular my Beau having a crazy hour at the same time of night have to say now though she is really sleepy by the end of the day. I would perhaps take her in the garden for an hour and play ball or take her for an evening walk you may find she will still be a bit excitable when she gets back indoors but hopefully she will settle down quicker or you could then put her in her crate to calm down, but don't worry it will get better xx


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno does exactly the same. He goes crazy the second the kids go to bed at 7.15 & starts nipping, jumping up, growling etc. it's like the puppy version of putting your feet up & watching tv with a glass of wine once kid free for the evening (only a bit more energetic & destructive!). It does stress me out as I feel I'm just saying no, get down & so on & with no effect. The problem is that as many of you know my husband is not a dog fan & he gets home to this demonic creature. I don't think he believes me when I say he's pretty sweet & angelic during the day. He seems to wear himself out though & flakes out on the carpet after about 30 mins (Bruno that is, not hubby - he lies snoring on the sofa instead!).


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Rosie is totally normal. Molly had those moments all the time when she was a small puppy. Now that she is older she has calmed down a lot. I was so depressed for the first few months. I would yelp when she nipped me but that would make her more bitey...now she is great!

I almost gave up on my puppy and now I love her with my whole heart. Just be patient the crazies will end. I would crate her in the evening for a couple of hours cause that is when she was at her worse. She wouldn't sleep in the living room only in her crate so it helped and gave us a timeout too!

Don't feel guilty when you crate your dog it's their safe place and they like it I crate Molly still for a few hours in the morning so I can have me time and she doesn't care.

Things will get better


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rosie and Bruno are just puppies and the mad hour (or half hour if you are lucky) is perfectly normal... I think it is almost like toddlers when they are tired but don't know how to stop....
Now the weather is nicer it is easier to let them out in the garden and encourage a mad game with a ball or tugga - but end the game on your terms and then really don't feel bad about popping your puppy in the kitchen or in their crate with a kong or something to settle down with. If you don't want to shut them away try just putting their lead on and tieing it quite short to the leg of the chair you are sitting on. Completely ignore the puppy until they lie down, then just say 'good settle' calmly, you could then give a treat, but sometimes better to just ignore.
You do deserve some peace too at the end of the day


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Buddy does the same but he is growing out of it and now just plays with his toys or with us. He actually takes out a couple of his toys from the toy box, runs around the house with them, after lining them up (We call that his race track). He now even puts all his toys away in the box when he is finished.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Put your feet up out of the way and let her fly! She will just collapse and go to sleep at the end of it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with letting her get on with it! Also don't feel guilty about using the crate either. Puppies need lots of sleep.. Crate time in the evening is ok. When she is older she will adore lounging and cuddling in the evening!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine still do it every night around 6. I just let them get on with it!


----------



## popalina (Jan 31, 2013)

*Crazy Pup*

Thank you all so much for your advice. Tonight was not a good evening. Rosie really did go crazy and I put her in her crate. After awhile a let her out and she started again and really lunged at me to bite and nip me. She really looks like a different puppy to the one we have during the day. I just hope you all are correct and that she will grow out of it.
Training classes tmrw,can't wait 
She's such a quick learner, sitting, waiting for the go sign for her food and walking on the lead and she's only 12 weeks . She loves her cuddles during the day.
Just wish she wasn't crazy and biting in the evening. Day time she still nips but not so bad.
I'll let you all know how we get on


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Just be wary of turning the crate into a punishment, or you could put him off going In there. The best thing, if you can, is to turn your back and pay no attention. What we did was have a chew toy to hand, and say No and give him the toy and praise him when he chewed that. It does work (eventually!) but puppies are nippy and tend to get better or grow out if it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## popalina (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Tecstar
Thanks for advice, we only use the crate for "Time out" during crazy times in the evening. Normally during the day a "No" and ignoring her works, unless she has a crazy moment! I know what you mean about making her crate a punishment. We'll have to make sure that doesn't happen


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's normal honestly. I had a devil puppy in the evenings!!! I found not worrying about it was the only solution. The more stressed I got, the worse she got. After her dinner has settled, spend a half hour playing/training to really tire her out. If she gets nippy, tell her no calmly and firmly and remove her from the room. You don't necessarily have to crate her. In 2-3 minutes go back and get her. If she gets nippy again repeat the process. She will get the hint that rough play means no play. After doing this for 2 days Lola really settled. The puppy time is over in a flash so try your best not to stress about it. She is testing the boundaries!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Timeout in the crate is not punishment. It's signalling to her that its time to go to her safe place to calm down. It's only punishment if you punish! We don't punish puppies, we train them with no negative feelings. Positive reinforcement is best.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I've noticed Ringo gets very excitable very quickly too, since I am only with him in the evenings at this point, I didn't corelate it to a specific time of day. He gets so bitey I can't even pet him because he's after my hands right away. Good to know some tips.


----------

